# appetite suppressor?



## IHI (Jan 2, 2016)

He guys been go ogling forever and maybe it's been covered in here/on board but I'm not finding it so if you want to quick link to save a speech I'm cool with that.

Years ago when I got a new job I ballooned 40lbs by going from very active with my construction business everyday to sitting on a fork truck but not really changing my eating habits that'd I'd gotten away with by being physically active in the feild. Took a short cut and found a doc to prescribe phenedrine or fin fin whatever the slang is, but by stopping my constant craving I was able to focus more on eating better when I knew I had to eat vs finding a growley stomach and mental agitation due to being ravished by hunger. Got back to my basic weight of 200 lbs I'd been at since high school on my 5'10" frame. 

Now at 41, been on trt for 2 yrs now and I still fight extreme hunger cravings that cause headaches and agitation if I don't eat, and I try to pack my lunch with healthy stuff but depending on work load sometimes I just grab whatever to shut my gut up and start clearing my mind; and I wish it was as easy as "it's all mental, but I get a flu like headache/physically drained type feeling if I'm not eating something at least once an hour...it's ****ed up and I hate it, but looking for any kind of appetite suppression that actually works to help curb my hunger so I can focus on cutting some fat.

Tried otc stuff and thus far haven't found anything that works as well as phenedrine did which killed any appetite at all and ya never felt hunger...ever. so has anybody found a strong AS that works? 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 2, 2016)

Often times hunger is mistaken for thirst.  Stay hydrated and you may find some of those hunger pains go away.  Most appetite suppressants on the market these days are bullshit and do not work.  Many times it is just the mental thought of having taken a pill that does the trick.  In my opinion your problem is not the hunger, rather what you are eating to satiate to hunger.  If you are truly hungry then you need to eat.  Hunger is the body's way of telling you something.  There are many fit people who sit in cubicles all day and it comes down to planning, organization, and commitment.  The fact that you posted this thread tells me you are, or want to be, committed which is great.  The question becomes "how can I plan and become organized to reach my goals"


----------



## stonetag (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you use the phen. still? I'm not telling you to start a Tabacco habit by any means, just saying chewing tobacco takes the edge off hunger for me, I believe it's the nicotine. Coffee also does the same for me. Maybe something as simple as an herbal supp. might do the trick Phentermine is hard on the heart man. Lot of folk have had a stroke on that shit.


----------



## IHI (Jan 2, 2016)

Luckily I'm one of those people who actually love water and at work I try to average a 16oz bottle of water/hr or worst case 1.5hrs. I piss clear almost morning to night and trust me when I say that chugging liquid is my first line of defense daily trying to curb a growley belly lol.

I'm still is a transition phase, worked 3rd shift for 5 yrs and had a routine and meal down pat but now that I won a 1st shift job that's alot of sitting time and with all the bosses around I don't have access to microwaves whenever I wanted like I did on 3rd with 1 boss in the whole plant and he didn't give a shit what I did so long as my production made him look good...1st shift, dozens of chiefs everywhere so basically stuck in my machine cell until.break at 9:30, lunch at noon then off at 3:15.

We cook 4-6lbs of chicken breasts/wk and I've learned to like brown rice, so even eating 1cup of brown rice and a chicken breast, within the same hour I'm ravished like I haven't eaten all day, and that's the honest to god truth. I try to use protein bars, whey or casein shakes as crutches but they're short lived but usually help get me an extra 45 minutes before the hunger attack takes over again...

At meal times, like thanksgiving and Christmas for example, family every year comments on my bird sized portions but I feel full quickly, and then get hungry soon after. Best example is the joke of eating Chinese food and your stuffed, then an hour later your hungry again, except that's with everything I eat, I feel like a gluttonous pig to be honest.

Wife and I tried a month run of eating all clean food, all home prepped, no preservativez/chemicals thru mass packaging, figured eating 100% healthy clean food (lots of chicken, turkey, beef, fish, vegetables, grains, etc...) that would be all the difference, I'd feel fuller longer, nah, 60 minutes and I become irritable and hungry. Frustrating honestly esspecially trying to cut fat with genetics working against me (carry all my weight in my gut as all the men in the family do, all the rest of the body is proportioned normally)


----------



## IHI (Jan 2, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Do you use the phen. still? I'm not telling you to start a Tabacco habit by any means, just saying chewing tobacco takes the edge off hunger for me, I believe it's the nicotine. Coffee also does the same for me. Maybe something as simple as an herbal supp. might do the trick Phentermine is hard on the heart man. Lot of folk have had a stroke on that shit.



No it was about a month stint 5yrs ago, wanted to lose 40lbs, I did and have been maintaining a 200-210 weight average again. Crazy part is I'm getting fatter around the middle, I'm gaining size and strength from last 2 yrs serious working out, really focus on keeping my heart rate up while lifting but I need to honestly incorporate more cardio other than prewar out warming up to get blood flowing. I'm too old and genetically flawed to be a beautiful body and DNA wasn't meant to be a powerhouse lol, plus I'm old, so I just lift because I enjoy it and love setting goals to achieve and working to reach them. 

Fwiw I've been dipping for 28yrs, it helps but gut growling always ends up winning out lol.


----------



## IHI (Jan 2, 2016)

And yeah, Phentermine is nasty shit but works for killing any and all hunger thoughts or pain. I quit when I had a super busy day at work, didn't drink as much water as your required and ended up wife and mother had to load me in truck to hit er, I was out of it, could hear them talking but could not talk back nor make my body work...scarey but at time was so dehydrated I didn't care about anything. They ended up literally pushing 7 bags of saline into me in 1 hour and it was like night and day, I was ready to take on the world again. They said I had to stay overnight and brother, I do not wish mega dehydration on anybody. As the night wore on and body began to fully rehydrate I've never experienced muscle pain and spasms like I got that night, I was literally in tears and I have always been extremely tolerant/durable in the pain department; but this shit was extreme and intense.

Nurse that night was getting frustrated cuz I kept hitting the call button asking for anything to help ease the pain, but she kept telling me there's nothing they can give, it's just a painful process I have to endure. Maybe they were teaching me a lesson, I dunno...but it sucked.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 3, 2016)

water, dry ass chicken breast, gum, tea, coffee, caffeine pills, adderall.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 3, 2016)

Topic was discussed in detail very recently, plenty of good stuff to read through here:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19795-Appetite-Suppressants


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Trade pics with Lilo and u won't be able to eat for hours


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2016)

IHI said:


> No it was about a month stint 5yrs ago, wanted to lose 40lbs, I did and have been maintaining a 200-210 weight average again. Crazy part is I'm getting fatter around the middle, I'm gaining size and strength from last 2 yrs serious working out, really focus on keeping my heart rate up while lifting but I need to honestly incorporate more cardio other than prewar out warming up to get blood flowing. I'm too old and genetically flawed to be a beautiful body and DNA wasn't meant to be a powerhouse lol, plus I'm old, so I just lift because I enjoy it and love setting goals to achieve and working to reach them.
> 
> Fwiw I've been dipping for 28yrs, it helps but gut growling always ends up winning out lol.



What are you eating for fats? Chicken and brown rice? Groce. No wonder you are starving... 

Your meal should be a full plate. A protein, a carb, veggies, fruits, dairy. Mix it up.  From time to time I work with someone who has been trying to cut and has had little success. Fat many times is the key. It's vital for cellular functions and production of testosterone. Very low fat diets create a poor environment for fat loss.

Seems almost counter intuitive right? Well it's not. Fat doesn't immediately get stored. When you are sitting in your office working fat is the primary energy source at those times. 



Yaya said:


> Trade pics with Lilo and u won't be able to eat for hours



Brutal


----------



## Lilo (Jan 3, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Trade pics with Lilo and u won't be able to eat for hours



Busted, I've been sending Yaya's bathroom selfies to everyone. Stop hiding man, parasitic twins are nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## El Gringo (Jan 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What are you eating for fats? Chicken and brown rice? Groce. No wonder you are starving...
> 
> Your meal should be a full plate. A protein, a carb, veggies, fruits, dairy. Mix it up.  From time to time I work with someone who has been trying to cut and has had little success. Fat many times is the key. It's vital for cellular functions and production of testosterone. Very low fat diets create a poor environment for fat loss.
> 
> ...



Bingo! fats! Carbs and protein are fast digesting which is why you feel full right away, but fats are slow. after an hour your meal is already digested, where if you had fat, your body would have just started to slowly digest them for the next few hours. Lay low on the carbs anyways if you don't have an active job. you probably don't need more than 100-150g of carbs a day. replace that chicken breast with some dark meat or have some veggies drizzled with some oil instead of rice, you don't need it.


----------

